# Razor Mx650 - Battery Powered Bikes



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking to add some more fun for the boys this summer and as we camp in remote locations, I thought some motorcycles would be the next step.

Rather then jump in with gas bikes, I thought perhaps these electric ones would be a good start. Neither boy has ridden a motorcycle before, but they have been on bicycles for ever.

Looking for some input from anyone that has one..

Here is a link and a pictures of the bikes.

Razor MX650










Razor MX500


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

hello oc. i see from your post settings that your boys are 12 and 9.my father got me in to riding dirt bikes when i was 4.in my opinion and from what i have see of these kinda bikes and at there price you might be better of going for a couple of used gas trail motorcycles.reasons why,1-easy to get parts for the gas,2- when the oldest out grows his you can pass it to the younger,3- last longer and take more punnishment(boys will be boys).i dont know your financial situation but you might even consider looking at a package deal from a local bike shop,( honda/yamaha seem to have the better trail style bikes,i seem to get the hint that your family likes the outdoors with out disturbing nature)also a package deal might allow YOU to also get a bike to enjoy the fun with your boys. if new is out of the question try looking for a couple of used bikes.id say a 100cc for yor 12 and an 80cc for your 9.
just my 2cents hope it helps


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

If you camp in remote locations how are you going to re-charge the batteries when the kids run them down?
I would opt for gas too.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim,

IMHO you would be better served to buy a used Honda mx bike to learn on. The max range of these when new is 10 miles and like 4me said what about recharging? These are sold or were sold at Toys-r-us. Not sure about replacement parts, etc of these things.

Are the boys over the age of 7 now? The regs on these bikes I assume would fall under the same regs at a gas powered, which will limit where you can ride them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4ME said:


> If you camp in remote locations how are you going to re-charge the batteries when the kids run them down?
> I would opt for gas too.


I have a small (won't run AC) Coleman 1850 generator.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

8 hour charge time for 40-60 minutes of ride.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Even Pep Boys sells smaller gas-powered motorcycles. I believe that the electric bikes are for riding around the neighborhood, while gas bikes really do run in the boonies.

Even I have a Yamaha scooter!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the sanity check....I'll look into some gas bikes for the kids.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

JIIIIIMMMMMMM. COME TO THE DARK SIIIIIIIIIIDE.


















That there's a SLIPPERY slope!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Already crossed my mind....

This is the exact reason I was able to get Y-Guys Outback..he fell down that slipper slope and now look where he is.


----------

